# Falcon 2.5 is out.



## digitallysane (Oct 6, 2021)

> - Apple ARM (M1) support
> - Add TS Overdrive FX
> - Add VCF-20 FX
> - Add Multi LFO module
> ...


Quite a number of new patches in Falcon Factory showing the new 2.5 features.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2021)

Cool updates. Anyone in need of a $50 discount voucher for a Falcon purchase? I have one (free). Not sure if you can combine it with a future BF sale or not.

Edit: there’s a 30% sale (+ 2 free extensions) right now. DM me if you’re interested.

UPDATE: voucher gone! Another happy future Falcon user enters our world ❤️


----------



## Markrs (Oct 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool updates. Anyone in need of a $50 discount voucher for a Falcon purchase? I have one (free). Not sure if you can combine it with a future BF sale or not.


I tested out a $50 voucher before when Falcon was on sale and it accepted it, though I didn't go through with the purchase.


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 6, 2021)

The _Multi LFO_ is but the _MIDI Record_ script is really interesting, as it seems to be there to allow the recording of Falcon's MIDI output and then drag-n-drop it in the DAW.
Not quite MIDI out, but still a way to use all those nice sequencing modules outside of Falcon...


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 6, 2021)

I love Falcon. It’s severely underrated


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 6, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I love Falcon. It’s severely underrated


Most elegant balance between a _musical instrument_ and brute force _sound design_ power in the VSTi world, IMO.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2021)

digitallysane said:


> Most elegant balance between a _musical instrument_ and brute force _sound design_ power in the VSTi world, IMO.


Yep. And IRCAM involvement. I’m hoping one day they’ll decide to beef up Falcon’s PM capabilities with some Modalys DNA. Just starting to dive deeper into that one (inside MAX).


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 6, 2021)

WTH! How is everyone getting their news nowadays? This is the second time this week this forum knows news before I see an announcement from the company.


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 6, 2021)

The Falcon page on the UVI site was updated, and there's an updated PDF manual with the docs for the 2.5 features.


----------



## kilgurt (Oct 6, 2021)

Great. Fast!


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 6, 2021)

I tried several times today to update Falcon but continue to get 'update failed'. 

Usually my downloads arrive between 20-200MB/sec but UVI's rate started >1MB/sec then failed after a minute or so.

I am guessing UVI servers are overloaded; but, I am wondering if anyone did manage the Falcon update (noted as 785MB) in my portal.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool updates. Anyone in need of a $50 discount voucher for a Falcon purchase? I have one (free). Not sure if you can combine it with a future BF sale or not.
> 
> Edit: there’s a 30% sale (+ 2 free extensions) right now. DM me if you’re interested.
> 
> UPDATE: voucher gone! Another happy future Falcon user enters our world ❤️


Another learning curve beckons - thanks Dr T.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> Another learning curve beckons - thanks Dr T.


Pleasure!


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> I tried several times today to update Falcon but continue to get 'update failed'.
> 
> Usually my downloads arrive between 20-200MB/sec but UVI's rate started >1MB/sec then failed after a minute or so.
> 
> I am guessing UVI servers are overloaded; but, I am wondering if anyone did manage the Falcon update (noted as 785MB) in my portal.


Yes, went flawlessly. But it was before they sent the newsletter with the update.


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> I tried several times today to update Falcon but continue to get 'update failed'.
> 
> Usually my downloads arrive between 20-200MB/sec but UVI's rate started >1MB/sec then failed after a minute or so.
> 
> I am guessing UVI servers are overloaded; but, I am wondering if anyone did manage the Falcon update (noted as 785MB) in my portal.


I went to their website and downloaded them directly. Took a little longer than normal but it's done. Same failed updates with UVI portal.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 6, 2021)

dbudimir said:


> I went to their website and downloaded them directly.


Update: just retried UVI Portal and I got the Falcon 2.5 to update. Yay!
6 more updates to go.... [I eventually got 3 of the 7 updates -- the rest fail to download/install (sound expansions).]

Now that Falcon2.5 update is installed: color me impressed with the new look with the 2.5 presets. I may have missed that feature in the 2.1 upgrade but I find the info page on each preset highly useful. The sound designs are top notch. 
Extremely pleased with this update.


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Update: just retried UVI Portal and I got the Falcon 2.5 to update. Yay!
> 6 more updates to go....


Great! Otherwise click on My Products and all the software you own should all be listed there for manual downloads.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2021)

Yay!
I have nothing constructive to add sorry.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


>


I got that at the first attempt too. Keep trying and it should work eventually.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 6, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I got that at the first attempt too. Keep trying and it should work eventually.


Yes. I found the Portal fickle.
Despite constant "fails to download" I eventually got 3 of the 7 updates installed.

One of the updates for UVI Workstation downloaded, however then failed during install with a message to run refresh from the download folder. There was nothing there, so I redownloaded and it worked. Finicky stuff.

I plan to retry tomorrow on the other updates (earlier expansion packs).


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Yes. I found the Portal fickle.
> Despite constant "fails to download" I eventually got 3 of the 7 updates installed.


I never had this issue before. It's clearly Zuck's fault!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2021)

Apparently best to download the rar files directly rather than using the UVI portal when they're slammed. Worked first try. Nice update!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

Well, what they lack in portal bandwidth they make up for in CPU consuming synth behemoths. 

I haven't checked out what has changed yet, but I'm always very glad to see how UVI shows continued love to their products.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Apparently best to download the rar files directly rather than using the UVI portal when they're slammed. Worked first try. Nice update!


First thing this morning I logged onto the UVI site == can't locate these rar files. Not sure if your UVI page display is more helpful on Mac than Windows. RARs are a no show at my end.

Portal by the way, now instantly flashes "failed torrent download" despite refresh...

Please lemme know what tab/page/location you go to in order to reach the rar files for these last resistant updates.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> First thing this morning I logged onto the UVI site == can't locate these rar files. Not sure if your UVI page display is more helpful on Mac than Windows. RARs are a no show at my end.
> 
> Portal by the way, now instantly flashes "failed torrent download" despite refresh...
> 
> Please lemme know what tab/page/location you go to in order to reach the rar files for these last resistant updates.


It's on the My Products page of UVI. So, just head to UVI and log in.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's on the My Products page of UVI. So, just head to UVI and log in.


Brilliant! Bill be buzzing like a bee Bee_Abney. Bye bye, B


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Brilliant! Bill be buzzing like a bee Bee_Abney. Bye bye, B


Where did you find my photograph?


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Where did you find my photograph?


Ha ha. I challenged DoubleTap on changing his avatar earlier in the week. Could this be another avatar in the making?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

Here's a more recent photo. You tell me which would be best.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

The votes are in.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's a more recent photo. You tell me which would be best.


Charming. 
A common vi look during the BF sales 'fraid to say.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Charming.
> A common vi look during the BF sales 'fraid to say.


Too true!


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

For those who can really programme this synth, these updates look really good. Rain sequencer is terrific.

For those of us who can't, are we all agreed that if I play uninverted II IV I chords on a preset without adjusting anything that I'm the composer?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

Right, minimalist retro horror credits sequence finished. I'm taking the rest of the day off.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2021)

The new presets are excellent! I've marked lots of them as favourites. I use and own a lot of the UVI libraries so Falcon has been a true blessing. I love its design and how easy it is to move around.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> For those who can really programme this synth, these updates look really good. Rain sequencer is terrific.


The Rain Seq alone is Stratus on steroids!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## kgdrum (Oct 7, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's a more recent photo. You tell me which would be best.


I always appreciate a beautiful woman who is comfortable going without makeup. 😘


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The Rain Seq alone is Stratus on steroids!


yeah that's mondo cool.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 7, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I always appreciate a beautiful woman who is comfortable going without makeup. 😘


----------



## cmillar (Oct 7, 2021)

Just bought Falcon today.... wow! I've been using MachFive 3 for years, and some UVI instruments that need their UVI Workstation.

But Falcon blows me away!

I love that it will load all previous MachFive/UVI sound libraries, but the factory content is fabulous as are some of the Expansions.

Great synth, sampler, the best collection of wavetables and other oscillators. Congratulations on a real power instrument!

Totally inspiring.

(I'm afraid that Omnisphere will be collecting 'digital dust' on my hard drives.)


----------



## AllanH (Oct 9, 2021)

2.5 looks like a really good upgrade. The rain sequencer is really interesting and would be especially powerful as an orchestral ostinato engine. I'll have to spend some time with it this week-end.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 9, 2021)

AllanH said:


> 2.5 looks like a really good upgrade. The rain sequencer is really interesting and would be especially powerful as an orchestral ostinato engine. I'll have to spend some time with it this week-end.


I was thinking along similar lines, if maybe a little more texturally. I hop it works out.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Monkberry (Oct 13, 2021)

I finally caved in and bought Falcon with this sale. Couldn't resist with 2 free expansions and a $100 voucher on top of the $244 sale price. Should be a lot of fun exploring in the next few days.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 13, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> I finally caved in and bought Falcon with this sale. Couldn't resist with 2 free expansions and a $100 voucher on top of the $244 sale price. Should be a lot of fun exploring in the next few days.


Congratulations! That is a very good deal at the moment - better than when I bought it second-hand! I hope you enjoy it. I love what Falcon can do, and I love the sounds it makes. Have fun!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 13, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Don't forget to save the 100 dollar voucher for black friday, typically 30 percent off, so could just about get four expansions by throwing a few dollars in on top.


So one of my questions answered: voucher could be used for sales, thanks .

Wonder if any of the "cheaper" Instruments you could play inside Falcon (like Drum designer, Quadra, Meteor) in sales ever come near that voucher ?

One additional: does it have an expiration date ?


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 13, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> So one of my questions answered: voucher could be used for sales, thanks .
> 
> Wonder if any of the "cheaper" Instruments you could play inside Falcon (like Drum designer, Quadra, Meteor) in sales ever come near that voucher ?
> 
> One additional: does it have an expiration date ?


 the voucher definitely expires a specific time after being issued. It’s probably on the voucher or in the registration email.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 13, 2021)

@KarlHeinz 
I think it’s either 60 or 90 days,definitely check.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 13, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> the voucher definitely expires a specific time after being issued. It’s probably on the voucher or in the registration email.


If anyone has just recently bought would be great to post how long this will last.

Especially if till black friday .

Would have big influence on my decision to buy now cause if something like Quadra could be included this would definitely make it worth even if I never will get really deep into Falcon cause its too complex.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



This thing sounds like reason 20 years ago.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Francis Bourre said:


> This thing sounds like reason 20 years ago.


Correct. That’s what they are going for. I hope one day they will reach the acid line quality of Reason, which sounds like a Roland TB303 through some distortion and an MS20 filter fourty years ago.

Now I won’t get my hopes up of course. Aspiring for a synth to one day sound as good as the 2001 version of Reason may just be too much to ask from a developer…


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 14, 2021)

Phew......got it now with Quadra on the blackfriday voucher horizon  .

And it seems even me can just load one of the loads of presets (I have not touched my two expansion so far, reserved for the weekend), hit the "info" button, see something not disturbing at all and just enjoy .

And the presets so far are so amazing and great, absolutely more then I expected. I NEVER have seen a sound category MEDITATIVE on any synth before and I think I would be happy with this alone cause ALL in there just sounds great.

If I have any "advice" on the good people in here: dont scare some poor old simple guys like me that much so that we might get feared and miss the best


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 14, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Wonder if any of the "cheaper" Instruments you could play inside Falcon (like Drum designer, Quadra, Meteor) in sales ever come near that voucher ?


Anything that runs in UVI's player also runs in Falcon.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 14, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Phew......got it now with Quadra on the blackfriday voucher horizon  .


Similar territory to Tetrality IMO which I'm pretty sure you also own.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 14, 2021)

Regarding how to spend the $100 voucher: I would suggest Synth Anthology 3 - it's a "best of" collection from their Vintage Vault 3. If you're at all interested sampled synths, the Vintage Vault is a large collection of representative presets with Falcon FX added. World Suite 2 is also excellent.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 14, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> I finally caved in and bought Falcon with this sale. Couldn't resist with 2 free expansions and a $100 voucher on top of the $244 sale price. Should be a lot of fun exploring in the next few days.


How did you get the 100 voucher ?


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> How did you get the 100 voucher ?


When you register Falcon.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 14, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> When you register Falcon.


Ahh, I thought I could add some 100 voucher on top of the Falcon sale price….🤣


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 14, 2021)

You get a $50 voucher with either Touché model. But unless you are planning to buy a Touché...


----------



## easyrider (Oct 14, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> You get a $50 voucher with either Touché model. But unless you are planning to buy a Touché...


No plans for a touché 🤔


----------



## MegaPixel (Oct 14, 2021)

I wish I had bought this ages ago... It's def' my kind of instrument...

I used my voucher on Key Suite Acoustic and a 3rd expansion (Atmospherics), my thirst for piano's is now over...

I think the fair amount of presets it comes with (of which there are some are great ones, and some really bad ones) combined with the 3 expansions is more than enough for me (Analog Motion, Ether Fields & Atmospherics).

They have already shown me quite a bit of how it works by tweaking them to do what I want them to do, but I had already been watching various YT videos throughout the year while thinking of buying it, so things kind of clicked quite quickly for me. Still a lot to learn though...

I've spent every night this week messing with it, tonight I've been taking samples out of various kontakt libraries and using them in falcon and having some great fun with them... Now I wish all the NI Libraries ran in Falcon....

Loving this thing


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 15, 2021)

Seems the 30% off is the standard Black Friday price of previous years so may as well get it now.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> Another learning curve beckons - thanks Dr T.


Funny how my good friend @Markrs always jumps in to mention a discount/sale. Mark, you cheeky, cheap bastard. You make loads of cash, mate!


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Funny how my good friend @Markrs always jumps in to mention a discount/sale. Mark, you cheaky, cheap bastard. You make loads of cash, mate!


I wish, though I am thinking of going contract to make more money and less politics 😁


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Funny how my good friend @Markrs always jumps in to mention a discount/sale. Mark, you cheaky, cheap bastard. You make loads of cash, mate!


You tempted by this one DJ? I am a bit synthed out, own more of them than I have time to learn them!


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> You tempted by this one DJ? I am a bit synthed out, own more of them than I have time to learn them!


This is a good problem to have but after purchasing Falcon this week, the same thought came to mind. I'm starting to forget what I have and how to get around quickly on them. No regrets though, they all provide inspiration for writing and that is paramount for me.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 15, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> I finally caved in and bought Falcon with this sale. Couldn't resist with 2 free expansions and a $100 voucher on top of the $244 sale price. Should be a lot of fun exploring in the next few days.


Is the $100 voucher guaranteed? The promo only mentions 30 % off + 2 free expansions.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes, from the UVI website:









UVI Falcon - Creative Hybrid Instrument


The intersection of sampling and synthesis. Falcon is a virtual instrument with 17 oscillators including analog, FM, wavetable, granular, … , 100+ effects, powerful modulation generators, scriptable event processors and more. Load as a stand-alone software or a DAW plug-in.




www.uvi.net





"There's even more to discover, Falcon is fully-compatible with all UVI and UVI-Powered instruments. Each purchase of Falcon also includes a $100 / 100€ voucher good towards the purchase of any soundware or Falcon Expansion on uvi.net. With dozens of choices ranging from orchestral instruments to vintage synths, you can immediately expand Falcon to complement your style."

EDIT: I purchased yesterday and got the voucher right after I "registered" the serial. Saving it for BF, it's good for two months.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 15, 2021)

Any recommendations for the 2 free extensions? Any must-have?


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 15, 2021)

Bee has good reviews/overviews in this thread for most of them:






About to buy UVI Falcon. Any advice / warnings?


Falcon is currently on a 30% sale. I've been looking for a plugin that lets me create sample based sounds. I work on a 2011 Mac Pro without much hiccups so far. I have a feeling Falcon is going to push me to upgrade my computer. If you are using Falcon, I would highly appreciate it if you can...




vi-control.net


----------



## cedricm (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks!
This, on the other hand, sucks:
"Single licenses cannot be transferred after upgrading to a newer product or a bundle"








Can I Transfer a License to Another User?


We do allow license transfers between users, with certain exceptions stated below. Important note:The license needs to be over 90 days old before this can be transferred to another iLok account. R...




support.uvi.net




As a matter of fact, I think this contradicts the EULA.
I sent a support request to UVI.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> You tempted by this one DJ? I am a bit synthed out, own more of them than I have time to learn them!



It's cool, but I think until Zebra3 comes out, I'm good too.  I already ordered a new DAW and I'm saving up for an Apollo 8xp - my wife would bury me in the back yard, next to my cat.


----------



## cmillar (Oct 15, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Anything that runs in UVI's player also runs in Falcon.


Yes....I've got UVI instruments that came with MachFive, and they load up even faster in Falcon than they do in MachFive. 

And, Falcon makes for a whole new life for what are beautifully sampled instruments to begin with.


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 15, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Is the $100 voucher guaranteed? The promo only mentions 30 % off + 2 free expansions.


After you purchase Falcon and register you'll receive an email with the $100 voucher code to use toward a future purchase. I think the $100 code expires in 60 days from purchase date. Check to details on their website to be certain. I spent mine right away on expansions.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 15, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Is the $100 voucher guaranteed? The promo only mentions 30 % off + 2 free expansions.


Yes, you get it when you register falcon.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 15, 2021)

Does anyone know why modulating a filter with an envelope won't work sometimes? I can modulate the cutoff with an LFO. But the analog envelope just won't do anything. It's happened a few times now. ANy ideas?


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 15, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> All modulated parameters by envelopes have to be at key level, not layer or program level. The envelope can be at any level, but the target parameter needs to be at key level. That's my understanding.


That is tremendously helpful, thank you!!


----------



## Jaap (Oct 15, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Phew......got it now with Quadra on the blackfriday voucher horizon  .
> 
> And it seems even me can just load one of the loads of presets (I have not touched my two expansion so far, reserved for the weekend), hit the "info" button, see something not disturbing at all and just enjoy .
> 
> ...


All 1.6 patches in that category are my work. They created that category after I submitted my stuff 😁


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 15, 2021)

Jaap said:


> All 1.6 patches in that category are my work. They created that category after I submitted my stuff 😁




And still no Falcon expansion/preset pack 

EDIT: sorry, just thought I might better have a look, there is an Empty fields version for Falcon, but as I already have that for Omnisphere now.....
EDIT2: wow, products page looks much better now


----------



## Technostica (Oct 15, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Thanks!
> This, on the other hand, sucks:
> "Single licenses cannot be transferred after upgrading to a newer product or a bundle"
> 
> ...


That might just mean that you can't sell the base license when you upgrade. 
That's a common practice and seems fair as long as you can sell the base alongside the upgrade together, which I suspect is the case here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 15, 2021)

Technostica said:


> That might just mean that you can't sell the base license when you upgrade.
> That's a common practice and seems fair as long as you can sell the base alongside the upgrade together, which I suspect is the case here.


That is exactly what is meant here. I bought World Suite 2 as an upgrade, so I would be able to sell it as long as I also transfer the license for #1.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 15, 2021)

Technostica said:


> That might just mean that you can't sell the base license when you upgrade.
> That's a common practice and seems fair as long as you can sell the base alongside the upgrade together, which I suspect is the case here.


Yes, that's what I hope is meant, and is more understable in the EULA. Still waiting for the official answer before giving in to temptation.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 15, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> And still no Falcon expansion/preset pack
> 
> EDIT: sorry, just thought I might better have a look, there is an Empty fields version for Falcon, but as I already have that for Omnisphere now.....
> EDIT2: wow, products page looks much better now


Yes I have indeed Empty Fields F3 as preset pack and already for a while another in the making 
But Empty Fields F3 is different then the Omnisphere one. I used the same design philosophy (with original a 6 weekly release with 10 packs over a bit more then a year), but the patches and sounds are completely different and it's not a remake. 
But soon a special sale with the set will come, so in case this peaked your interest, don't make the jump just yet (and otherwise I compensate anyone who purchases it between now and the sale)

And thank you in regards to the site! Also happy with the changes that I made.

But will not hijack this topic further with my own stuff. Really really loving this update as well. They keep adding these amazing features and for me Falcon is still one of my favorite synths to work with as both composer and sound designer.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 16, 2021)

What would you say is the closest Moog filter type in Falcon? I was thinking Analog, Lowpass 12/24, but what about Xpander?


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 16, 2021)

I think Xpander sounds very good. What's it modelled on?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

New_Loops said:


> I think Xpander sounds very good. What's it modelled on?


Oberheim Xpander. 6 voice expander module, basically one half of a Matrix 12.

The Xpander uses CEM3374 chips for its VCOs and CEM3372 chips for its filter/mixer/VCAs


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Oberheim Xpander. 6 voice expander module, basically one half of a Matrix 12.


Yes, that makes sense, Guess that's why I like it so much! lol What would you say is the closest Moog filter type??


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

New_Loops said:


> Yes, that makes sense, Guess that's why I like it so much! lol What would you say is the closest Moog filter type??


IIRC “Analog Filter” is modelled after Moog’s ladder filter.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks, that was what I selected as the closest too. Also combined with "drive". It's pretty nice. Cheers!


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> All modulated parameters by envelopes have to be at key level, not layer or program level. The envelope can be at any level, but the target parameter needs to be at key level. That's my understanding.


This holds true for all but the Digital Sensations presets. Its ADHs/DAHDSRs appear at Progam level. I am wondering if that's due more so to the age of their design than from version 1.1 onwards? I am a noob at this so pardon me if I am missing the boat on what you are referring to. If there is a cooler explanation, lemme know.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> You can put the envelope at any level. So it's a choice about whether you want to use the envelope across multiple keys or layers, or it's just specific to one layer or key. However, no matter where the envelope is, it can only modulate parameters (gain, pan, Freq etc) that are at the keygroup level. Reason being, a keygroup is a "voice" is traditional synth language. Each time you press a key on the keyboard, a unique instance of a voice is started, and it will have a unique instance of every envelope that modulates it's parameters. So if you press and hold one key, all it's envelopes will trigger, then whilst keeping the first key pressed, you press and hold another key, it will also get all its own envelopes,vthe original keys sound isn't affected, it doesn't retrigger any envelopes on the first key. Old real synths sometimes had global envelopes and frankly it sounds terrible, hence why I presume uvi deliberately forbade enveloping of parameters above keygroup level, as it would affect all in-flight voices, not just the newest voice.


Cool. I noticed the big boys (Stockhausen and Devine) hew to this convention. 

I very much appreciate you taking the time to clarify this.
Cheers, Bill


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 16, 2021)

This all makes perfect sense now I understand Falcon's hierarchy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> If there is a cooler explanation, lemme know


My guess: the patches were deliberately designed to approximate your typical “digital hardware synth” architecture.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Only your daw automation can automate layer and program FX parameters.


And for those who took advantage of IK's GB, may I suggest you throw up a track with Mixbox and route an instance (or two) of Falcon to it == instant sound designs on steroids.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

Has anybody noticed any presets going silent since the upgrade? 

Under Meditative in the Falcon Library there is a preset called Many Things. I can no longer get it to make any sound and wondered if something had stopped working since the update - or stopped working in a way this preset depends upon. 

Most likely I messed it up myself somehow; but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Has anybody noticed any presets going silent since the upgrade?


same issue here on that one preset = no sound. Checked dozens other around it, no issues 'cept that one preset so far.
Hoping someone know a fix.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> same issue here on that one preset = no sound. Checked dozens other around it, no issues 'cept that one preset so far.
> Hoping someone know a fix.


Thanks for checking.I thought I might have done something horrible to it myself.

It’s the only UVI preset I’ve spotted a problem with, but I’ve now also discovered an issue with some presets in Ambicon by Channel Robot. With those I have to import the samples myself and guess or try to remember what to do with them. With Many Things, the samples are already in place.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 16, 2021)

The none-Uvi preset/soundlibraries seems a little strange as you cant integrate them really into the preset system it seems (at least some older stuff).

As I am completely new to Falcon I thought some good external preset might help to understand so I got exactly Ambicon and a library from VSP.

But there seems no way to integrate into the presets, you just have to browse evrytime if you want these external presets 

EDIT: Ambicon: same problems with samples


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Has anybody noticed any presets going silent since the upgrade?
> 
> Under Meditative in the Falcon Library there is a preset called Many Things. I can no longer get it to make any sound and wondered if something had stopped working since the update - or stopped working in a way this preset depends upon.
> 
> Most likely I messed it up myself somehow; but I thought I'd ask.


I discovered the silent preset. I figured it was an Easter Egg and used it in my John Cage 4'33" mockup (attached). Enjoy! 

4'33"


----------



## cedricm (Oct 17, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Have to say, I've totally fallen in love with Falcon. Made a second track (deep house) this week with 100% falcon, and it sounds amazing. Mix of my own patches and presets from Factory and Inner Dimenstions and Lo-Fi. I'm thinking, given the ultra-low amount of content on YouTube, I might make some videos on what I've learnt so far, how to make common EDM elements (reese etc). Think it'd be worth doing?


Absolutely. I'd love to hear your tracks too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Just tested Many Things, and works for me, I'm fully updated.


Okay, great. Thanks for posting. I can mention that when I report the issue.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well. This might be embarassing considering the quality of composers that post on this site... it's still very much a WIP, I'm only a year into my music production journey, so don't slay me... This is from the breakdown through to the outro. Still working on arrangement, sounds etc. Done a light rough mix. Would definitely like any feedback! Patches I've made on this are the Reese bass, Lead synth line (comes in after first white noise riser). White noise riser, white noise downlifter (both super simple, but gotta start somewhere), The pad on the outro.


I thought it was great. Nice motif, repeated just about the right amount to bed in; great sounds (of course! but used/shaped well) and clear, round, smooth mix. Something seemed to be missing somewhere - some frequency range, I think. It may be just a taste thing, but I'd consider adding/accentuating some higher frequencies somewhere. I think something like the timbre and frequency of a cymbal/hi-hat (4-6 kHz, or maybe a bit lower - say, 4-5 kHz) would do it - though it needn't be percussive, nor need it run constantly throughout. But then, someone else might just as well say it needed more bass, or that it was fine as it is.

The composition itself definitely works in my view. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 17, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well. This might be embarassing considering the quality of composers that post on this site... it's still very much a WIP, I'm only a year into my music production journey, so don't slay me... This is from the breakdown through to the outro. Still working on arrangement, sounds etc. Done a light rough mix. Would definitely like any feedback! Patches I've made on this are the Reese bass, Lead synth line (comes in after first white noise riser). White noise riser, white noise downlifter (both super simple, but gotta start somewhere), The pad on the outro.


The sounds are tasty.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I discovered the silent preset. I figured it was an Easter Egg and used it in my John Cage 4'33" mockup (attached). Enjoy!
> 
> 4'33"


Back when I was a young, cocky s.o.b. I had the gall to sign up for a Provincial music festival's piano composition using Cage's 4' 33'" as my performance piece.

Back then I couldn't (still can't) play anything on a piano.

Long story short: I chickened out (my bad), though went on to perform and win in another category of the festival. The Adjudicator sought me out as he was intrigued by my choice of Cage, and confessed to me he had prepared a response to my 4' 33" -- he would stand silent for said amount while giving me a score.
Oh, if I only had the balls....
A lesson for any young vi whipper-snappers = just do it.

Now back to Falcon's mystery pre-set. Hoping it turns out Liquidlino working preset gives a clue on which DAW or OS this works on.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Back when I was a young, cocky s.o.b. I had the gall to sign up for a Provincial music festival's piano composition using Cage's 4' 33'" as my performance piece.
> 
> Back then I couldn't (still can't) play anything on a piano.
> 
> ...


Two good points - and a splendid anecdote that includes mentioned, in passing, that you won a music competition (!). Just go for it! And consider the DAW.

I am using Studio One 5.4.0 - I'm about to upgrade to 5.4.1.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 17, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Hi, I'm on Reaper (latest version) on Windows 10 (fully updated), on AMD Ryzen 3600, 16gb RAM, NVIDIA 1660ti. OpenGL GUI enabled.


hmm we match on DAW and OS (both latest updates)...so can't be either of those. I also have StudioOne 4.6 but is too has no sound for the one preset in question.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> hmm we match on DAW and OS (both latest updates)...so can't be either of those. I also have StudioOne 4.6 but is too has no sound for the one preset in question.


And I have the problem in stand alone too; so probably not to do with the DAW at all. I have sent in a report and I'll let you know what I hear back. Of course, writing in separately wouldn't hurt; but isn't necessary either.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 17, 2021)

I just upgraded BBCSO Core to Pro, budget is slowly met, so I'm wondering: can I expect a Black friday deal as good as the present deal on Falcon 2.5 or should I get it asap?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I just upgraded BBCSO Core to Pro, budget is slowly met, so I'm wondering: can I expect a Black friday deal as good as the present deal on Falcon 2.5 or should I get it asap?


Based on what I have been told, they usually have something like 30% off of all items, including Falcon. 

But first, that may not happen. If you are content to wait, there is sure to be another sale eventually - they typically have 30% off one item at any time. But there is no certainty that they will reduce it again so soon. It does seem likely, though. (Basically, it makes sense to try to hook customers who regret missing the current sale.) 

Second, however, the current deal includes two expansions, each €39 at full price. Put that together with the €100 voucher (which is standard), which could be used in the Black Friday sales before it expires, and I'd say this was a great deal. 

Despite that, paying more at the right time when you can afford it is better than paying less at the wrong time when it is a struggle or would incur interest payments. 

Those are my thoughts; there are others who have been watching UVI longer than I have.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I just upgraded BBCSO Core to Pro, budget is slowly met, so I'm wondering: can I expect a Black friday deal as good as the present deal on Falcon 2.5 or should I get it asap?


Oh, also, congratulations on the upgrade! I trust you found yourself paying less than you might have expected at this time! I am currently reviewing my Spitfire wishlist myself, though I hadn't budgeted for it just yet.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Based on what I have been told, they usually have something like 30% off of all items, including Falcon.
> 
> But first, that may not happen. If you are content to wait, there is sure to be another sale eventually - they typically have 30% off one item at any time. But there is no certainty that they will reduce it again so soon. It does seem likely, though. (Basically, it makes sense to try to hook customers who regret missing the current sale.)
> 
> ...


The Falcon expansions are rarely on sale. You just missed a 2 for 1 sale.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh, also, congratulations on the upgrade! I trust you found yourself paying less than you might have expected at this time! I am currently reviewing my Spitfire wishlist myself, though I hadn't budgeted for it just yet.


There's 50 % off SpitfireAudio (excluding Collections and others) but only a few hours:





CH HAS GONE ROGUE







www.chgonerogue.com







https://vi-control.net/community/threads/50-off-at-spitfire-audio-some-new-products-excluded-for-28-hours-only-limited-to-one-product-per-customer.115814/



If not mistaken, this was the best offer ever for upgrading to Pro.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Thanks!
> This, on the other hand, sucks:
> "Single licenses cannot be transferred after upgrading to a newer product or a bundle"
> 
> ...


Here is UVI's extremely satisfying answer:



> When our team creates and releases a new version of Falcon (like Falcon 2.5) it is actually an update and not an upgrade so there are no multiple licenses for Falcon,
> 
> All Falcon owners (starting from Falcon 1.0) can update to Falcon 2.5 for free with their original license.
> 
> ...


----------



## cedricm (Oct 18, 2021)

I'll order Falcon today.
Just in case, does someone has a voucher s/he doesn't need ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I'll order Falcon today.
> Just in case, does someone has a voucher s/he doesn't need ?


I think I may speak for everyone on this thread: NO!!!


----------



## cedricm (Oct 18, 2021)

So I chose Plurality and Subculture orchestral, thanks to Abney's guide.
No time to check anything now though.

@Liquidino: yet another great song! If you don't post on Soundcloud or whatever, you should!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> So I chose Plurality and Subculture orchestral, thanks to Abney's guide.
> No time to check anything now though.
> 
> @Liquidino: yet another great song! If you don't post on Soundcloud or whatever, you should!


If you decide those were bad choices, don’t forget to come back and blame me!

I think they are two of the best amongst so many wonderful expansions, and I’m sure you’ll love them and get a lot of use from them.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2021)

Silent Preset

I have heard back from UVI, but the good news at my end is that with a fresh update on the UVI portal, I can now play the formerly silent Many Things (from the Falcon Library, Meditative sub folder). It works again, and it is good to have it back. It sounds very nice, but I have to admit I like it most for its name!

Channel Robot's Ambicon
Since the new update today, I can now play every one of these presets with their samples. However, it doesn't happen automatically. For a number of them - including the first on the list, Abasement (which is where I would keep a boiler). I believe a number I had trouble with are now working fine, but some, like Abasement, require an extra step to load and an extra step after that to fix.

First, double click on the Part's (patche's/preset's) name as usual. Then up will pop a message saying

'Couldn't load the file 'E:/UVI .... etc.' two files in the case of Ambicon.

You are presented with two options:
'Find all missing samples' and 'Discard all errors'. That's right, you take the one on the left.

'Find all missing samples' takes you to a page where you can navigate to anywhere on any of your hard drives. But just click on Ambicon. You likely have it saved under places; otherwise navigate to it via Devices.

Double click on 'Samples'. Nothing will appear to happen.

Then click 'OK' in the bottom right. Don't click 'Close' or nothing will happen.

Hey Presto, the angry tortoise-hating-rabbit, the magic is done! You're samples are loaded and you can play and/or edit the patch.

Now, if you do nothing more, you will have the same issue every time with these presets. To fix that, you now have to 'Save Program and Samples as...' save it to the location where you already have Ambicon. And save this over the original version.

And now it's fixed.

Yay!

Edit to add: this worked on Abasement, but not on WinterWhistpers. The latter is a multi, I don't know if that made a difference. You can still access it by finding the samples as described, but saving anything with the samples could be difficult.

I retract my 'Yay!' and offer a qualified 'Well, that's not _so_ bad.' Edit to add: it looks like you can just 'Discard all errors' and proceed without problems. Plus, Ambicon gives you all of the samples in an accessible folder. So if you want to use them to create a patch, you can take them from there; or start you tweaking from one of the other patches that doesn't have a problem and import the samples you want there.

UVI's reply to my query

To their credit, they were very fast, replying the same day.

Regarding the silent preset, I was told that they are waiting for information from their team. That likely relates to the new update today.

Regarding the Channel Robot issue, they told me to refer to Channel Robot. Fair enough, up to a point; and I had already said that I would do that and that I was just providing them with information. Indeed, I was providing them with information about their update, which had created a problem for a third party expansion using their software. I'd have thought that that would be of considerable interest to the programmers and shareholders. But it was not of interest to the Support Team and I don't know if the information was passed on to those who could have benefitted from it.

The person who wrote to me was very friendly otherwise. So, overall, I say bravo UVI.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well, since you were so nice about my other track, here's the first one I made with Falcon. Not my usual style, but it's nice... 100% falcon. Even the voice went through falcon as a sample. Drums are from the Lo-Fi pack. All presets. Only FX outside Falcon was Schepps Omni-Channel, Nova, C4 and C1.


I shall listen and reply properly later when I either have my good speakers or headphones. I shall be needlessly, scathingly cruel, however, so I just wanted to warn you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2021)

And, in case anyone interested should drop by, Channel Robot's Ambicon (which does have a few circumnavigatable issues with the new, updated Falcon 2.5 but is otherwise terrific textural atmospheric stuff) is currently available for just £3 at Loot Audio.

A lot of other Channel Robot products are heavily discounted there currently; but while I have seen reductions on various of their products before, this is the first time I've see Ambicon on sale. I can't see how long the sale price will last, though.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 19, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well, since you were so nice about my other track, here's the first one I made with Falcon. Not my usual style, but it's nice... 100% falcon. Even the voice went through falcon as a sample. Drums are from the Lo-Fi pack. All presets. Only FX outside Falcon was Schepps Omni-Channel, Nova, C4 and C1.


I love it. I love the way the vocal sits so far back, and the sense of building activity in the arrangement, with some kind of textural sounds at the beginning. A nice trade between different instruments (brass synth lead, then electric piano, to mention just a couple). The B section to the music, a bridge really, on its first appearance, leads back to the original pattern. That works too, although something felt off about the B section - it sounded a little too effortful rather than on the edge of being out of control. Maybe too tightly sequenced, or the opposite. Having the flute and the toms going though was very nice, along with the opening hi-hat.

Despite those reservations, the next time the B section came around I felt much more comfortable with it. So it might be fine.

As for mixing and production, either it is the lo-fi aspect, or there is a slight lack of a professional sheen. This is sort of the electronic music equivalent of a good band recording themselves in the garage. That's sort of a lo-fi thing, of course.

I'm not sure where that comes from - I'm a learner, just trying to be constructive with my praise. A lack of glue? Maybe some subtle compression is needed in some places. I would guess that because those sounds were samples and synths that they sounded great right away. But a little more may be needed to bed them in together.

A second thought is related to filling up the frequency space. When the music swells in volume and activity, there still seems to be a lot of space up top and around the low mids to low range. So, that's another possibility to consider.

I really liked this music and I hope I can make something that has such a great groove one day. And trying to think of things that could be tinkered with for your track is going to really help me going back to some of mine. After all, it is easier to have distance when the music is someone else's and you've never heard it before!

And not unrelatedly, that lo-fi expansion sounds great. I've only listened to demos before but I thought it was good then, just not something I wanted to explore right away. And you make really great music with it.

Now for the scathingly cruel bit: it was nice.
(I'm sorry, that was really mean.)


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 21, 2021)

FORGET


----------

